
iPhone 8 Concept Design - Inconel
https://thaadz.carbonmade.com/projects/6344979
======
tomelders
Quite a few technical challenges in this one. Not least, that microphone hole
up at the top of the screen. I'm no expert, but that looks like it would be
the number one source of cracked screens from the gentlest of knocks.

I'm not really a fan of concept designs for apple products, which are quite a
popular past time it seems.

I don't know why the designers don't simply stand by their own work and say
"this is my concept design for a phone".

~~~
Kurtz79
"Not least, that microphone hole up at the top of the screen.I'm no expert,
but that looks like it would be the number one source of cracked screens from
the gentlest of knocks."

Minor point, but I guess it would be a speaker, not a microphone.

------
koolba
I bet they'll remove all analog inputs / outputs, i.e. no microphone or
speaker and even the charging connector. To talk on the phone you'll need to
use AirPods + AirMics[1]. To charge the phone you'll place it on a charge
mat[2] and Tim Cook will hail it as an Apple first.

People will complain, talk about how they've jumped the shark and won't be
buying any more Apple products, and then proceed to by them in droves.

[1]: _AirMics will have a new ad campaign featuring Michael Jordan._

[2]: _The phone will come with one and additional mats will cost $59.95 from
Apple or $19.95 from third parties._

------
hasperdi
Looks nice to look at, but I wish the designer gave more thoughts on
usability.

For example, the images show different icons on the home button. One image
shows the home button works as a crop button. How does a user supposed to go
back home? Cancel? Done? Crop? Then in music app, which one to press for home?
Is it the hamburger menu, square icon or press the hardware home button?

~~~
andy_ppp
I would imagine it's tap the button for the secondary control, push the button
always means home.

------
BugsJustFindMe
Every time I see one of these, it reminds me of the story about how Apple's
official policy on rejecting unsolicited ideas made a little girl cry:
[http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/mac/apple-legal-makes-
little-...](http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/mac/apple-legal-makes-little-girl-
sob-14386/)

~~~
divanvisagie
Would be nice if they provided the actual contents of the letter

~~~
throwanem
It's probably the same sort of thing you see from authors rejecting plot
suggestions unread, but a lot harsher, because Apple's lawyers are the sort
who file their teeth to points.

Fine for an adult, but it might not have been a bad idea for someone to ask
whether it was necessary for a nine-year-old girl. I'd have responded in a
much more courteous and informative fashion, explaining _why_ unsolicited
ideas can't be reviewed or accepted. But I'm a software engineer, not a teeth-
filing lawyer; like Bruce Boxleitner, I fight for the users.

------
vbezhenar
I'm expecting design without any ports or buttons, just solid piece of glass
with tiny holes for speaker and microphone. May be not for iPhone 8. Apple
believes in wireless feature, they are known to work on wireless charging,
they already removed audio port, so there's no much reason to keep single port
and it would make iPhone somewhat special.

------
agd
Looks pretty but not quite realistic. Expect the iPhone 8 to be very similar
to the Galaxy S8 in design. i.e. no physical home button, curved screen and no
bezels at sides but keeping small bezels top and bottom.

~~~
Inconel
I currently have a Nexus 6P and I'm not sure how I feel about the trend of
having curved screens. It doesn't seem to add much utility and comes with some
significant drawbacks like a more easily broken screen. I'm also not sure how
well you can get those tempered glass screen protectors to work. I would be
somewhat surprised if Apple goes down that route. If they do then I'm sure the
curved screen fad will be taken to a whole new level and I doubt I'll be able
to buy a non-curved screen phone for much longer.

I'm sure having smaller bezels, especially on the top and bottom, will be a
welcome improvement though.

~~~
bostand
The samsung edge family has a real wow factor to it. On the street they really
stand out among the generic rectangle-with-rounded-corner design everyone else
are holding.

I don't think it's the most ergonomic design, but it really looks cool. And
let's face it, that's as important to many,

~~~
geon
Stand out? The only thing I see are slightly rounded edged of the screen. And
that took me a close look.

~~~
bostand
That small detail really stands out when all other phones look so generic.

------
zomg
still can't get over the placement of the iphone 6/7's lock button -- directly
opposite the volume up button. derp!

ask me how many times i've locked my phone trying to turn up the speaker
volume. newton's third law anyone?

~~~
k-mcgrady
The most annoying thing about this for me is locking the phone when trying to
use the volume as the shutter button. Particularly frustrating when you're at
a concert and don't want to obscure people's view for too long or need to wait
for the stage lighting to be bright enough for a decent shot. It's such an
obvious flaw they must have discovered it during testing and decided it wasn't
a big enough deal to change.

------
PedroBatista
Looks a bit like an HTC/Pixel/Android phone doesn't it?

~~~
bostand
If a Pixel and the Xiaomi Mi Mix had a child, this is how it would look like.

------
chrisan
I'd like a solution that doesn't require a case so you can lay your phone flat
and not have the protruding camera make it wobbly on your desk.

It's like 1 mm or something, does anyone really notice/care if the entire
housing was 1mm thicker to provide a flush back? How much more life would 1mm
of battery provide?

Finally, is there some design consideration I am not thinking of that this
protruding camera is an advantage in scenarios?

~~~
mathgorges
I thought the reason for the small protrusion was to make it easier to attach
third party camera lenses to the phone (not that I've ever seen one)

------
mikerg87
A nice touch would have been to include a "Fall 2018" slide like you see in a
lot of movie trailers. I'm presuming that the iPhone 7s is probably already in
physical mockup if not preproduction.

------
pawelwentpawel
Anybody recognizes what's the track behind the video? I like it.

~~~
blue_box
Pista Oldies Hip Hop / Beat Rap Oldies/(Prod: Ema Beatz)

~~~
pawelwentpawel
thanks!

------
ChrisLTD
I really hope Apple squares off the sides of the next iPhone. The current
6-era design is a slippery mess.

~~~
zymhan
You mean like on the SE? God please no. Having the device taper at the edges
makes it feel less bulky.

~~~
ChrisLTD
It feels less bulky, sure. But it's so slippery you basically have to use a
case.

------
ijafri
It's freakishly looks like, production-ready. Good job.

------
wruza
Yet another site that cannot show text, images and video, none of the three,
without uploading bloatware into my text-image-video viewer.

------
nkkollaw
That's exactly what we need: a touch bar on the iPhone, too. /s

